# New indoor 3-d archery range to open in nw pa november 22, 2008



## slaz (Jan 12, 2008)

how far is tis from the new upmc hospital


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

slaz said:


> how far is tis from the new upmc hospital


maybe 20 - 25 minutes


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*route 157 archery world*

you'll think your in heaven when you see this place!


----------

